# Tomorrow's The Day!!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just a reminder that tomorrow is election day. Please take the time and do your part and exercise your right and privilege to vote.

Mark


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Voted a couple weeks ago, whole area is vote by mail around here. If you don't vote, don't complain.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Voted a couple weeks ago, whole area is vote by mail around here. If you don't vote, don't complain.


Y-guy, another way to look at it is that if you haven't voted, you haven't sanctioned the outcome of the contest, thus you have first call on griping. If you do vote, you are agreeing to don't worry/be happy no matter who wins...

Let the games begin.

Sluggo


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

who are the other seven candidates running.







is this what's it's come down to.








i think some of those other fat cats need to go. ok i'm done. and i will vote. that's all


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Voted a couple weeks ago, whole area is vote by mail around here. If you don't vote, don't complain.


I vote specifically so I CAN complain!!!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I voted and I'm all ready to start complaining.


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I prayed but GOD must have been busy


----------

